# Black Lab female pup to a good home!



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

My friends dad gave him the ultimatum today and says the dog has to be gone by the end of the week. It's either to a home or the humane society. If your interested let me know and i will put you in touch with him, he's just looking to give it away. She is about 6 months old i think......


FREE TO A GOOD HOME!!!!



(801) 520-7577


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

She spayed? House trained? I'm in the market for a new pup... according to the wife who saw a cute little Choco lab at Grannies in Heber the other day. She wants a chocolate but I'm not going to be picky because my little black Lab mix is going to be ten this year and its probably time to start working with the "backup" dog.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

She is not spayed, she is house trained and good in the house. He has worked with her on playing fetch. She currently doesn't like to let go of the bumper, but that's easier to fix than dropping it so no biggie there. I will have her with me this weekend up in clearfield and ogden. If you would like to meet up and check her out i would be happy to. Give me a call and come play with her a while.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey man, I just may do that..... talked to the wife last night and she looked interested. Course, like the dog, she is female so who knows what she was really thinking.  I'm definitely interested and might be able to make the drive up on Sunday.... maybe even today before the game. I will call you after I talk to the wife again and let you know once I get it all sorted out. I was kinda set on raising a pup from 8 wks to old gal since I've never raised a hunting pup on my own before but 6 months isn't a bad way to go I don't think, especially where she's housetrained already and already loves fetching. Hopefully we can meet up sometime early this afternoon.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

The kid if that has the dog actually lives in salt lake and might be able to meet you tomorrow. BUt just call me and we can talk about it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Chad, nice to meet you.... thanks for letting us take the girl home... she's a sweetie but is already trying to run the house!! I'm sure she'll be the queen in no time. My old dog is kinda like "where the hell did this thing come from" but she's been beating on Monster, running and playing since we got her back home. Thanks again, I'm sure she'll be a great dog. Thanks for the advice on the training book too, probably going to pick it up tonight!!


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Good to meet you to. No problem, glad she was able to go to a good home. Sounds about right on with the females.... :lol: :lol: 

Let me know if you ever want to get out training or on a hunt.


----------

